# Phal equestris and Phal javanica



## bigleaf (Apr 3, 2011)

Phalaenopsis equestris 'Orange' - photo update - most of the flowers have opened since February.







Phalaenopsis javanica 'Peter Lin' HCC/AOS


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful equestris, Peter.

I didn't know that javanica is one that keeps going, and going...


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow Peter!!!

I've never seen a javanica do that before.

I have a baby now that's about to open its first bud. There's a second one already in the works, but not two dozen!!!

I really like that orange equestris too!!


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, the general rule of thumb is don't cut the green spikes on phalaenopsis species. This way your older plant will stay in flower for a very long time. I also have keiki growing on a Phal javanica.


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2011)

bigleaf said:


> Yes, the general rule of thumb is don't cut the green spikes on phalaenopsis species. This way your older plant will stay in flower for a very long time. I also have keiki growing on a Phal javanica.



Awesome growing Peter.

Let me know if you ever have a keiki available of your orange equestris.:wink:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool blooms!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 4, 2011)

Extraordinary growing of these two species.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2011)

very nice! those are two very happy plants


----------

